# Hilfe bei kleinem Script



## matzzz (23. Aug 2017)

Hallo,
da ich kompletter Laie bin bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe.
Hier mal der Code. Es soll eine 1 Ausgegeben werden wenn die Variable ${JSON:ROBOT_STATE} WORKING ausgibt.

Gruß Matze


```
<html>
<body>

<p id="status"></p>

<script>
{
    var ${JSON:ROBOT_STATE};
    if (WORKING) {
        status = "1";
    } else {
        status = "0";
    }
    document.getElementById("status").innerHTML = status;
}
</script>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Joose (23. Aug 2017)

Achtung wir sind in einem Java Forum -> Java != JavaScript
Hab deinen Beitrag mal in das richtige Unterforum verschoben, vl kann dir ja wer helfen


----------



## sascha-sphw (23. Aug 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ${JSON:ROBOT_STATE} eine php Variable ist, dann so.

```
var jsonRobotState = '${JSON:ROBOT_STATE}';
if(jsonRobotState === "1") {
... // hier der rest von Dir.
```


----------



## Flown (23. Aug 2017)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ${JSON:ROBOT_STATE} eine php Variable ist, dann so.
> 
> ```
> var jsonRobotState = '${JSON:ROBOT_STATE}';
> ...


Nein es ist ein template literal. Die Frage ist eher wo kommen die "Daten"(ROBOT_STATE) her?


----------



## sascha-sphw (24. Aug 2017)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Nein es ist ein template literal. Die Frage ist eher wo kommen die "Daten"(ROBOT_STATE) her?



Das ist irrelevant für den Frontend Code, in beiden Fällen wird die Variable / Template literal durch einen Wert ersetzt und dieser muss ein einer javascript Variable zwischengelagert werden.

Relevant wäre es nur, wenn die Variable / Template literal nicht ersetzt wird dann ist der Feheler im Backend zu suchen.
Ich habe aber dennoch einen Feheler in meinem Script endekt... 

```
var jsonRobotState = '${JSON:ROBOT_STATE}';
if(jsonRobotState === "WORKING") {
... // hier der rest von Dir.
```


----------



## matzzz (24. Aug 2017)

Super! Großes Danke an euch! 
Jetzt funktioniert alles.


----------



## Flown (24. Aug 2017)

@matzzz Wie sieht denn die Lösung aus - für die Nachwelt?


----------



## matzzz (25. Aug 2017)

```
<html>
<body>

<p id="status"></p>

<script>
{
var jsonRobotState = '${JSON:ROBOT_STATE}';
if(jsonRobotState === "WORKING") {
        status = "1";
    } else {
        status = "0";
    }
    document.getElementById("status").innerHTML = status;
}
</script>

</body>
</html>
```

Funktioniert soweit.
Kann man das Script erweitern das es den Status in eine Textdatei speichert?


----------



## stg (25. Aug 2017)

matzzz hat gesagt.:


> Kann man das Script erweitern das es den Status in eine Textdatei speichert?



Die Antwort darauf hängt maßgeblich von der Antwort auf die Frage nach dem "Wann", "Wo" und "Von wem" ab.
Bedenke dabei, dass dein Script im Client-Browser in einer Sandbox läuft.


----------

